# Bowjax test video



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## bowman90 (Apr 2, 2009)

That is sweet. I didnt realize what a diffrence it maid untill i watched the vid.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

IT's pretty amazing. With my editing software the slightest sound will produce a nice spike so the reduction in the first to the last is very significant. I am going to follow this up with a test of one of their stabilizers and some of the riserjax.


----------



## millertimewow (Nov 16, 2009)

Im a belever !!!!! Nice video .....Great job


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

ttt


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

Nice video !!!
I would love to see the same test done with Limbsaver Products.

1) UltraMax Limbsaver (placed on the limbs)
2) Navcom cable Guard Dampener (placed on string dampener)
3) Elite Hunter Stabilizer


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*nice*

good video and testing thanks for taking the time, like your videos


----------



## mikeqtaylor53 (Jun 3, 2009)

Great information.


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

razz40 said:


> Nice video !!!
> I would love to see the same test done with Limbsaver Products.
> 
> 1) UltraMax Limbsaver (placed on the limbs)
> ...



I'm going to be doing that next month some time. I'm going to do a review for them on the new Proton as well.


----------



## shagvirus (Apr 17, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c528_1xDhtg&feature=related

boing..


----------



## ltlacorn (Sep 29, 2009)

Love my Bowjax


----------



## Bert Colwell (Jun 25, 2005)

Nice job on the comparison!


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

can you get the bowjax for limbs that arent split limb?


----------



## ike_osu (Jul 1, 2008)

Yeah you can get them for both. The bow I was shooting was a HCA Speed Pro with solid limbs.


----------



## MoNofletch (Jul 28, 2003)

Bowjax are the real deal. They work.


----------



## razz40 (Sep 27, 2006)

shagvirus said:


> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=c528_1xDhtg&feature=related
> 
> boing..



Limbsaver Video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x1pwNsoeqjc&feature=related


----------



## poppingrunt (Feb 23, 2010)

*Ttt*

ttt sent you a pm Ike.


----------

